# Why can't I get eyelash curlers to work?



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 14, 2009)

Eyelash curlers just don't work for me! What am I doing wrong? I just got the Shu Uemura curler, and it curls my lashes very nicely, but once I get mascara on, they get flat and straight again. I also tried heating the curler. Same problem. What am I doing wrong? Am I the only one not getting anything out of curlers?

I guess I need some curling after the mascara is applied. Can you use an eyelash curler afterwards? I am afraid it will break my eyelashes.

At the moment I get the best result by using a cotton bud and pressing it against my eyelashes, once I have applied my mascara.


----------



## justtobenaked (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Eyelash curlers just don't work for me! What am I doing wrong? I just got the Shu Uemura curler, and it curls my lashes very nicely, but once I get mascara on, they get flat and straight again. I also tried heating the curler. Same problem. What am I doing wrong? Am I the only one not getting anything out of curlers?

I guess I need some curling after the mascara is applied. Can you use an eyelash curler afterwards? I am afraid it will break my eyelashes.

At the moment I get the best result by using a cotton bud and pressing it against my eyelashes, once I have applied my mascara._

 
I find that when I curl the ends too it helps...and I use the dollar curler by ELF with the black handles and it has worked the best over any of them! GL


----------



## Donut (Nov 14, 2009)

i used to have the same problem until i switched to waterproof mascara. it has  a different formula and dries faster to hold the curl.

i wouldn't curl after mascara and if the mascara is the problem it prob won't help anyway.


hope this helps


----------



## lauraglou (Nov 14, 2009)

I curl my lashes right at the root and then again half way down the lash. Maybe it's the mascara that's your problem. I've just bought the new YSL singulier mascara and it's awesome at curling lashes as well as thickening and lengthening. My other favourite mascara is Dior Show it totally rocks.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 14, 2009)

My lashes are straight and they always seem to resist curlers, i learned i have to apply heat to my lashes first.  I bought the panaonic (i know panasonic??) eye lash heat curler then i curl them using an eyelash curler.


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 14, 2009)

I would try a good waterproof curling mascara and a primer! Curl your lashes, prime them, and then apply the mascara. Don't curl them afterwards, that always creates a very unnatural look and will ruin the soft pretty curl that you should already have.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ditto on trying a waterproof formulation. My lashes did the same thing no matter what mascara I used...if it wasn't waterproof, my lashes would fall right back down and be straight again.

It also helps to 'walk' the curler up your lashes. Curl at the base, unclamp and move up a tiny bit and clamp again. I usually end up curling my lashes in about 4 different places from lash line to the tips.


----------



## Odette (Nov 14, 2009)

Try putting a very light coating of mascara on first (wipe some off on a tissue first if needed) and let it dry a little bit, but not completely dry, then try curling you lashes and applying more coats of mascara. The light coat is basically acting like a holding spray.


----------



## LatteQueen (Nov 15, 2009)

I have the same problem..no matter what lash curler I use..the lashes just fall flat...I have to curl my lashes after I apply my mascara..But don't curl if u use any mascara with fibers in it...dayum talk about lashes sticking to the curler and trying to ply off...not a good feeling there...


----------



## LatteQueen (Nov 15, 2009)

is this new mascara of YSL really good...


----------



## Zephyra (Nov 17, 2009)

With some mascara formulas, I've had luck using the curler (and walking it down the lash to the tips a bunch of times to get a serious, full-barrel curl going), then applying mascara first to the base of the lash only and letting it dry, re-curling the bare ends if needed, then applying mascara to the full length of the lash in a thinner, faster coat.  That seems to help to build a little volume without making the whole length of the lash too heavy to hold a curl.  But it seriously seems to depend on the formula--some mascaras (gel formulas in particular?) seem to do better if a thin coat is applied quickly to the whole lash.  It's worth experimenting.  I have long, thin, stick-straight blonde lashes that angle down if I don't intervene extensively.  I've been considering trying one of the heated lash curlers--I hear those work well, but I'm intimidated.  I try to get out of needing to use waterproof mascaras as I've had trouble with removing them/having the stronger makeup removers irritate my skin.  I also find that using any sort of primer seems to remove all chances of having curled lashes since I can get about one full coat of anything on before they uncurl, so I have been trying to improve my skills with false lash application after using a thin coat of thin gel mascara.  Let us know if you find some good techniques!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2009)

honestly i don't use eyelash curlers for the reason you've given! my lashes go flat pretty quickly! and i have tried cheap curlers and more expencive curlers before - nothing helped so i have given up.


----------



## henrieta (Nov 17, 2009)

i would second the waterproof mascara. I realised that if i use normal one (even curling one), my eyelashes get flat straight after applying it, but if i use waterproof they stay curled and wouldnt even budge. (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they stay curled even after taking off my make up in the evening)


----------



## livingdeadbella (Dec 1, 2009)

i have the same problem. what helps me is thickening my mascara (waterproof). when its brand new its normally thin and this is when it straightens my lashes. I just leave the cap off of it for a bit i find this thickens it a bit and its easier to use. keeps your lashes curled.


----------



## AshleyTatton (Dec 1, 2009)

I curl before and after applying mascara, at first it looks like an un natural bend but quickly turns into a curl as the morning goes on. Otherwise my eyelashes would be so stick straight you wouldnt be able to see them.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_It also helps to 'walk' the curler up your lashes. Curl at the base, unclamp and move up a tiny bit and clamp again. I usually end up curling my lashes in about 4 different places from lash line to the tips._

 
My lashes are long and so straight. That's how I curl my lashes too. I twist the mascara from the root to the tip and repeat this a few times until it holds the curl. 

I've been using Shu Uemura eyelash curler for more than 5 years now, it's so far the best curler I've ever used.


----------

